

Look Out, Google: Yahoo Is Becoming a Search Engine Again - rpm4321
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/11/19/mozilla_firefox_yahoo_replaces_google_as_default_search_engine.html

======
fvt
Now that Firefox's teaming up with Tor, I would have been tempted to think
they would make users switch to StartPage or DuckDuckGo.

Also, they really should start asking what search engine a user prefers during
the first boot of the app.

------
cdubz
> My headline here is slightly tongue-in-cheek.

You don't say...

